

Impact of the New Show HN Section on Show HN Submissions - minimaxir
http://minimaxir.com/2014/07/show-hn/

======
infinitebattery
These statistics were very interesting to see, and definitely not what I
expected.

On average, I expected the number of "Show HN" submissions to increase
dramatically, but it does not seem to be that way.

Possible reasons:

1\. The "Show" section on the header bar adds too much- people want a
simplistic view and the show section hasn't caught on as much as the "ask".

2\. People are wary of submitting "Show HN" posts and sharing their work due
to criticism

3\. The guidelines set are restrictive

Personally, I think it will just take time to catch on. It would definitely be
interesting to see these statistics with "Ask HN" for comparison.

------
Scitr
It might be nice to put the summary at the top of the page.

I tried it after the special "show" section was added. Nothing really
happened; a few people clicked, 1 person upvoted.

------
aylons
As the poster is also the author, the title should be "Show HN: Impact of the
New Show HN Section on Show HN Submissions"

